# The great powder debate: pressed vs. loose?



## pinksugar (Mar 20, 2007)

ok girls, I was interested to know if anyone knows if there is any difference between loose powder vs. pressed, apart from the obvious, haha.

I really want to buy a mac powder, but I don't know whether to go loose or pressed. I thought I'd ask if there was any difference in the way they apply to the skin or anything. I like the sound of loose, but pressed powder is more convenient, not that I'll be carrying it around with me. Any thoughts?

what do you use? pressed or loose?


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 20, 2007)

Wellll I know when I was buying Mac Blot powder, I couldn't decide between the pressed or loose and I had no idea what the difference was? But I found out that the pressed powder had wayyy better reviews and didn't have talc in it, like the loose powder did.

I dunno if that helps though? Lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 20, 2007)

lol yes it helps a lot! ... I really liked the look of the blot powder, but I want to wear it instead of regular powder, without foundation, so I think I'd be better off getting the regular powder. I want to smooth my skin out, but I don't want anything with really heavy coverage since I don't really need it.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 20, 2007)

My favorite loose powder is by NYC and it's $2.99 plus tax.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 20, 2007)

yup, i use this at home and i have a pressed one for my purse which i never use.


----------



## alioli (Mar 20, 2007)

loose powder's grains are smaller, so they are better. besides, they cover less than the pressed ones (and that means a more natural look).

it's supposed that u have to use the loose ones at the morning (over your foundation), when u do your whole makeup, and the pressed ones are just for finishing touchs.

i u don't want to use foundation, i'd use the pressed ones, as they cover more.


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 20, 2007)

I use mineral makeup anyway, but if I was going to use a normal powder I would buy loose. I was a "pressed" girl for many years, but I love being able to put it on with a brush and make it look better than something that comes out of a compact.


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 20, 2007)

It all depends on what you need it for, and where you are going to be taking it. If I wanted something portable, I would go for pressed. Loose powder just gets way too messy. I like to use loose powder to set foundation. I just like how it goes on, and I think it gives a lovely effect. I would not walk around with a jar of loose powder in my purse though. If you only want to wear the powder, maybe get something pressed. Make sure it has a really nice, almost creamy consistency so it doesn't look too drying on your skin. MAC has come great compact powders, so you are on the right track!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 20, 2007)

loose


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 20, 2007)

loose to set makeup. pressed to blot. that's how i do it.


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Mar 20, 2007)

I like pressed powder over the loose stuff. With the pressed, my face doesn't look nearly as oily as it does when I use the loose (both over my foundation).


----------



## Shelley (Mar 20, 2007)

I use both. I do own MAC Blot Powder and just pat it on my tzone, but tend to use it more in the summer months. In the winter it works fine, just I like to wear less makeup in the summer. I have never used MAC loose powder so I can't comment on what they are like.

I also use CoverFX Setting Loose Powder when I am using my NaturalFX foundation. I lightly dust it all over and it helps set, finish the look. It looks and feels natural on my skin.


----------



## Senarra (Mar 20, 2007)

I use both, but prefer loose. It is great to set foundation. Pressed is better to take with you for touch ups


----------



## Jinjer (Mar 20, 2007)

i use both

loose to set foundation

pressed to touch up durng the day


----------



## chinadoll (Mar 20, 2007)

I use compact powder, then loose to set. I mostly forget about the loose though. But both work.


----------



## nlee22 (Mar 20, 2007)

I like loose powder better. It makes my face look more natural. I am currently using prescriptive custom blend.


----------



## clwkerric (Mar 20, 2007)

I like pressed powder... it glides on smoother for a more natural feel and look.


----------



## nursie (Mar 20, 2007)

i like pressed, its more convienent and quicker for me and i get the best coverage...sheer coverage doesnt work for me because i have redness and spots that need to be covered


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

What the...my response got deleted from this thread! How odd! lol.

I basically said the same thing as Jennifer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 21, 2007)

I used to use only loose powder, but I have grown to really love my pressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## perlanga (Mar 21, 2007)

loose- low to med. coverage or foe setting foundation

pressed- heavier coverage


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks girls! jeez, this is like the undies/thong question! or the tampon/pad question! arg! I guess I'll just have to choose one and see how I go, lol. I'll probably end up making a choice based on expense, haha. Oh well, i can always go back and buy the other if I don't like it, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Italian_chick (Mar 21, 2007)

I use the Mac pressed powder and i love it. I put it on after my foundation and i really like the way it looks. I have dry skin so I also need to moisturize before because sometimes it can make my skin look too dry.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Mar 21, 2007)

loose powder to set liquid or cream foundation and concealer.

pressed powder for touch ups.

but if i am using cream-to-powder foundation, there's no more need to loose or pressed powder.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 26, 2007)

well I went and bought loose mac powder NW20 online today! so excited, I bought a whole lot of stuff hehehe. I think I would have preferred the blotting powder for a REALLY natural look, but I think I'll be happy with the sheer select, so yay and hurrah. Wish me luck for having chosen the right colour, I tried it on instore a few times but the salespeople told me different colours every time, so I decided to go with what made me feel the best, and the assistant I liked best.

I'm all for equal opportunity, but I have to say, one of the M.A.C assistants was a guy, and I kind of resented him speaking down to me as if I didn't know anything about makeup at all - he was so rude! I know it's double standards but I think male makeup assistants have to work harder to get people to believe them since they don't wear or apply makeup on a day to day basis like women do. At least, that's the perception, haha, he prolly goes home and puts on a bit of fluidline eyeliner like the rest of us! (and he gets it with an employee discount, I hate him even more now.)


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 26, 2007)

like a lot of you, I like MAC Blot powder. I used a brush to put it on, so it goes on sheer.

it was just chosen by INStyle as one of their top beauty buys for powder.

Carmindy chose it because it absorbs oil and shine without putting on another layer of makeup....


----------



## han (Mar 26, 2007)

i like loose better like the others mention you get more of a natural look.. unless your oily which im not i dont think theres a need to carry a compact..


----------



## blonde65 (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree with the loose to set, pressed to touch up idea.


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 26, 2007)

Aside from mineral makeup, I've only used pressed powder. I feel like it's easier to control how much gets on the brush, and it's not as messy. Plus I just like the look of compacts =).


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 26, 2007)

i had always used pressed powder till i found translucent loose powder! i love it...it gives my face a natural look...unlike pressed powder that made my face actually look like i had powder blotches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

